# Which?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, I am leaning towards both being male.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah both look like roos


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes both are roos. A female will have more white speckles and lighter brown.

Here is a comparison pic from Cacklehatchery.com


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Yes both are roos. A female will have more white speckles and lighter brown.
> 
> Here is a comparison pic from Cacklehatchery.com


I have to disagree with the more white speckles. White speckles are dependent on genetics. My rooster was beautifully even Mille fleur, colors in equal parts but my females have less. I have seen and had them both ways. More white on the males, more white on females.


----------

